# Filme fürs Web - Welches Format/Codec?



## boardkiller (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 
im Videotechnik-Forum hatte ich keinen "Erfolg" mit meiner Frage, deshalb probier ich es hier nochmal:

Ich will einen Film von zweieinhalb Minuten Länge auf meine Webseite stellen. Welches Format ist denn am unproblematischten? Was können die meisten Nutzer ohne Probleme öffnen? Ich gehe davon aus, dass meine "Kunden" mind. DSL haben.

Ein AVI? Mit welchem Codec?
Oder Quicktime? Evtl. mit Soerensen3?
Oder im Real-Format?
Oder sollte man mehrere Varianten zur Auswahl stellen?

Eine Streaming-Lösung wäre sicher auch sehr nett bei zweieinhalb Minuten Film-Länge, damit man nicht bis zum Ende warten muss. Mit welchen Formaten geht das?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Kai


----------



## Erpel (26. Januar 2004)

Also bei Streams freu ich mich immer über Quicktime (Es gibt ne kostenlose Serversoftware soweit ich weiß)
Und zum Download würde ich ne Kombination aus DivX und mp3 empfehlen. Das ist weit verbreitet und liefert passable Ergebnisse.


----------



## Twos (26. Januar 2004)

Also ich bevorzuge das Real Player-Format, weil das sehr schnell lädt (auch für nicht dsl Kunden, die du besser nicht von vorneherein ausschließen solltest )
Auf RTL.de haben sie auch Streams und bieten verschiedene Möglichkeiten an, guck es dir doch einfach mal an


----------



## The-God (27. Januar 2004)

Die ganze Welt spricht von Sorenson und Quicktime kann mir vielleicht einmal jemand sagen was Sorenson genau ist und wo ich es bekommen kann wäre echt dankbar 

Bis dann


----------



## Erpel (27. Januar 2004)

Für mich hört sich das nach nem Schwedischen QT-Audiocodec an.


----------



## maks (27. April 2004)

das thema ist auch gerade interessant für mich!

sörensen und quicktime - so schlau bin ich mittlerweile auch!, nur wie sind da die genauen einstellungen?

meine filme werden immernoch um die 90MB (ca. 5.min laufzeit) gross, wenn sie eine ekzeptable qualität haben sollen!

wenn ich das mit soerensen nicht kleiner bekommen sollte - wie krieg ich dann einen stream hin?


----------



## boardkiller (27. April 2004)

Anscheinend ja wirklich ein schwieriges Thema, der geringen Anzahl an Antworten auf meine Original-Frage nach zu beurteilen.

Wie meine Lösung im Endeffekt aussieht, kann man inzwischen online begutachten: http://www.grafik-abteilung.de - Menü "Trailer"

Ich habe also doch den Aufwand mit drei verschiedenen Formaten betrieben. Beim Quicktime ist mir auch das "Pseudo"-Streaming (ohne echten Streaming-Server) gelungen. Bei Windows und Real werden die Filme leider (zumindest bei mir) zuerst komplett runtergeladen, bevor man etwas sehen kann. Hat da noch jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich die auch streamen kann?

Der Quicktime-Trailer hat bei 3 Min. Länge 13,5 MB bei einer Größe von 320x240. Die genauen Export-Einstellungen in AFX sind:
- Soer3
- Qualität 50%
- 25 Frames/Sek.
- Keyframe alle 300 Frames
- KEINE Datenratenbegrenzung
- No Sound! Den Sound exportiere ich separat als MP3 und füge beides in Quicktime Pro zusammen.

Gruß, Kai.


----------



## gernegut (27. April 2004)

Hi,

Quicktime ist eine gute Wahl. Das PlugIn für die gängigsten Browser ist sehr weit verbreitet. Der Streamingserver für Quicktime ist kostenlos aber meines Wissens nur für Mac's. Der Sorensen-Codec ist qualitativ auch sehr gut. Die Qualität des komprimierten Quicktime hängt immer von der Größe ab, abwägen, testen. Das ganze in verschieden Versionen/Qualitätsstufen/Bildgrößen anzubieten ist auch eine gute Idee, machen viele so. Ohne Steamingserver gibt es die Möglichkeit des Progressiv Streaming, es wird dann vom PlugIn die ungefähre Downloadgeschwindigkeit ermittelt und der Abspielvorgang beginnt wenn die Restzeit zum Download genügt, d.h der Clip wird nicht erst komplett downgeloaded und dann erst abgespielt. Im Allgemein ist Quicktime ja nicht nur ein einfacher Player sondern birgt noch so einige Möglichkeiten mehr (Pro) wenn man die richtige Software hat um diese zu nutzen. Bei weiteren Fragen zu Quicktime stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Bye


----------



## carp (18. Mai 2004)

Wir haben bereits den Darwin-Server von Apple installiert. Funktioniert soweit einwandfrei. Gedacht ist das ganze zur Präsentation von gestreamten Videos. Ich bereite die Filme in Quicktime Pro vor. Die Filme, die ich bekomme sind bereits als mp4 kodiert. Im Prinzip ein guter Codec, doch ich erhalte jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung (video/MP4V-ES) vom RealPlayer. Auch unter Linux und Windows erhalte ich die gleiche Meldung. Mit welchem Codec und vor allem wie bereite ich einen Film auf, der Streamen soll?

1. Mit Steuerspur und Film in einem Verzeichnis
2. Mit integrierter Steuerspur
3.


Besten Dank
carp


----------



## julzzzzz (26. Februar 2006)

Vielen vielen Dank für die genauen Angaben! Endlich kann ich meine Movies vernünftig komprimieren... der Sonntag ist gerettet! 
lg j


----------



## meta_grafix (27. Februar 2006)

Man, da hast Du aber gebraucht.

Gruß

gernegut


----------

